
Pogo stick rental startup swears it’s not a joke - cpeterso
https://sf.curbed.com/2019/6/3/18650710/cangoroo-pogo-stick-rental-company-sf-app-scooters
======
nikkwong
Just......no. Do these people know how exhausting it is to even pogostick
across a single block? I can hardly do it, and I'm in very good shape.

There might be some niche in leaving them in parks and public places as
entertainment pieces for bored passerby/tourists; but, as a transportation
mechanism, just, no, I don't see it.

~~~
xorcist
Electric assist pogosticks, then?

You heard it here first!

~~~
arethuza
Presumably with Autopogo so you can have a nap or read HN while pogoing about?

Edit: Could we have self-pogoing pogo sticks that could come and pick me up?
What a bright future we have waiting for us.

Edit2: What about delivering pogo sticks by drone?

~~~
microtherion
And if the technology is not quite ready yet, you can always pre-sell a "Full
Self Pogoing" option.

~~~
arethuza
Yes, apparently the built-in hardware is sufficient and its just a software
upgrade.

------
dm3
I stumbled upon another example of seemingly non-sensical potato-printing-and-
mailing businesses in a Twitter post[0] yesterday. Mailaspud is actually going
strong since at least 2014 so it's definitely not a joke.

At this point I will believe anything.

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/Paul_Courtney/status/1136274715092377605](https://twitter.com/Paul_Courtney/status/1136274715092377605)

~~~
itronitron
origami boulder is also still going strong...

[http://www.origamiboulder.com](http://www.origamiboulder.com)

------
paxys
The fact that we even have to ask this means that the industry has already
jumped the shark.

Nothing can beat child-adoption Tinder though.

~~~
tapland
> child-adoption Tinter

'Adoptly' if anyone was wondering.

~~~
jonathankoren
Luckily, it was satire.

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/1/31/14455622/adoptly-app-
tind...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/1/31/14455622/adoptly-app-tinder-child-
adoption-art-project-reveal)

~~~
bryanrasmussen
That's what I always say about my business ideas when I start getting the
death threats though.

~~~
jonathankoren
Gullible people also thought Bonsai Kittens was real too. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
ajay-d
"It’s important to note that the marketing came from ODD Company, an agency
known for elaborate campaigns, such as grass slippers, that involve creating
fictional products or staging stunts for an existing brand."

------
krilly
It is a joke? They say it right there in the article, it's just a stunt
they're doing to get the brand out there

~~~
Semiapies
"He also emphasizes that Cangoroo plans to expand to different kinds of
vehicles in the future—but will not say what kind yet—raising the possibility
that the pogo sticks are a seat-of-the-pants attempt at drawing attention to
the company’s future endeavors."

Ayup.

------
_pmf_
Every time the topic of pogo sticks comes up, I have to fight the urge to buy
a Vurtego V4[0].

[0] [https://www.vurtegopogo.com/v4-pogo-
stick/](https://www.vurtegopogo.com/v4-pogo-stick/)

~~~
itronitron
how long until people start playing pogo polo?

~~~
_pmf_
Sounds a lot less dangerous than horse pogo to me, to be honest.

------
kall1sto
This is their biggest rival
[https://www.gopogogo.com/](https://www.gopogogo.com/)

------
mgkimsal
having just fallen off one right before my second bounce... I can say this
sounds more dangerous than I would have first thought. I landed on my tailbone
- head helmets don't seem nearly useful enough. I'm grateful nothing was
broken but 2 weeks later I still have occasional stabs of pain from that.

~~~
ghaff
I tried one once years ago. I admittedly don't have the world's best balance
but it was much harder than I would have expected. I'm sure there are some
people for whom it's relatively effortless with a bit of practice but they
wouldn't seem to be the target market for rentals.

Hard to believe this isn't at least somewhat tongue in cheek/PR.

------
mhb
Can Repelling Magnets Replace the Spring in a Pogo Stick?:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18694006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18694006)

------
malka
Too hard to opt out to tracking from this site. Wont read.

~~~
CraneWorm
here you go: [https://outline.com/yJL5cm](https://outline.com/yJL5cm)

~~~
malka
Thank you very much sir, i could not remember the name of this site. Just
bookmarked it

------
k__
Doesn't it destroy your knees?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Just have your legs replaced with pogo implants.

------
RickJWagner
Sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen....

------
Illniyar
Yo?

------
tapland
Actually, it's launching in my city and the area around my apartment would be
wonderful for a pogo-stick. The scooters are very much frowned upon here but
I'd rent a pogo stick for a bit!

They are going to end up in the ocean en-masse though.

